# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo Terreno Chicalyo - Cayalti

## LuisLeo

Vendo terreno agricola 10.1 hectareas Cayalti - Zaña. Inscrito en RR PP y en La Municipalidad de Zaña, linda tierra lista para cultivar, pozo anillado propio agua dulce y tambien agua por dotacion de La Junta de Regantes de Zaña. Linderos delimitados, tierras listas para sembrar (Maracuya, Uva, Palta, etc etc) US$49,000 telefono 99-816*5840 / 448-3013 Sr. Luis Miranda. Escucho ofertas.Temas similares: Vendo terreno de 2 hectáreas en pacasmayo VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica Vendo terreno mala

----------


## jjbaraybar

Estimado Sr Miranda: 
Cordial saludo, lei con mucho detenimiento su anuncio publicado en este medio sobre la venta de 10Ha en Chiclayo-Cayalti...Aqui mis inquietudes: 
1. En que estado se encuentra el pozo actualmente y cual es su rendimiento en lt/seg ???  
2. Si es que el pozo esta equipado, nos podria detallar: Marca y Diámetro en Pulgadas de la Bomba, Marca y Potencia del Motor.  
3.- Me podria confirmar si se pueden hacer pruebas de bombeo ???  
4.- A que Comisión de Regantes pertenece el terreno ??  
5. La tierra está desarrollada?? o es eriaza??. ....Si es eriaza para que fines se hizo el Pozo?? 
6. Nos podria proporcionar las coordenadas UTM de los vertices del terreno, numero de partida, tomo, folio en RRPP ?  
7.- A que municipalidad pertenece el terreno??  
8. Qué vías de comunicación hay para llegar al terreno? 
Quedo atento a sus comentarios 
Gracias

----------


## LuisLeo

Respondiendo a sus inquietudes: 
1. En que estado se encuentra el pozo actualmente y cual es su rendimiento en lt/seg
??? EL POZO ANILLADO ESTA OPERATIVO LA SEMANA PASADA LE HICIMOS MANTENIMIENTO EL AGUA ES DULCE Y SE TOMA A 5 MTS 
2. Si es que el pozo esta equipado, nos podria detallar: Marca y Diámetro en
Pulgadas de la Bomba, Marca y Potencia del Motor. EL POZO NO ESTA EQUIPADO  
3.- Me podria confirmar si se pueden hacer pruebas de bombeo ??? SI PUEDE HACER PRUEBAS DE BOMBEO SE PROBO CON UN MOTOR DE 4* CON 800 L POR MINUTO Y NO TUVO PROBLEMAS 
4.- A que Comisión de Regantes pertenece el terreno ?? PERTENECE A LA COMISION DE REGANTES DE ZAÑA  
5. La tierra está desarrollada?? o es eriaza??. ....Si es eriaza para que fines se
hizo el Pozo?? LA TIERRA ESTA DESARROLADA TOTALMENTE PLANA Y DELIMITADA 
6. Nos podria proporcionar las coordenadas UTM de los vertices del terreno, numero
de partida, tomo, folio en RRPP ? ESTA EN ZONA REGISTRAL II SEDE CHICLAYO TITULO 2010-00041322 PARTIDA 02239459 ASIENTO C0003 
7.- A que municipalidad pertenece el terreno?? A LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE ZAÑA INSCRITO  
8. Qué vías de comunicación hay para llegar al terreno? SE LLEGA POR LA RUTA CAYALTI - POMALCA A 200 METROS DE LA CARRETERA  
MI TELEFONO 99 816*5840 SI TUVIESE ALGUNA DUDA
SALUDOS  
LUIS MIRANDA

----------


## Miguel Chang

Quisiera saber si aún tiene a la venta el terreno, he leído las preguntas y respuestas que anteceden, me parece interesante su anuncio, mi fono es el 983701784 y mi correo es: miguelchang21@hotmail.com.

----------

